# HBoot 1.14



## Jabe78 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have jb_mr1_build4 flashed with hboot 1.14, s-on, and twrp 2.6+, its running OK, but can't seem to connect to PC , as PC can't find device driver (any PC).

Also would like to flash later build. Does having hboot 1.14 prevent flashing later versions, and if so, what is the latest I can flash?

Sent from my One X using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Moved to the General section. The development section is for ROM/kernel releases only.


----------

